# UK shipping Q



## shaffaaf27 (May 10, 2010)

does shoptemp use discreet shipping, so that it reduces the chances of us paying customs?


----------



## Costello (May 10, 2010)

yes, it does.
a lot of people here have already received their order and nobody has had to pay customs yet as far as i know.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 13, 2010)

thankyou very much.


----------



## Mozstar (May 23, 2010)

I had quite a large parcel from them, no customs intervention, took nearly 4 weeks to come tho


----------



## grunged (May 28, 2010)

i wonder if i have to pay customs when using dhl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 probably the likely situation aswell


----------



## tk_saturn (May 28, 2010)

grunged said:
			
		

> i wonder if i have to pay customs when using dhl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good indication will be if they said there will be any insurance. Insurance means they will have had to declare to full value of the package.


----------



## hunnymonster (May 28, 2010)

grunged said:
			
		

> i wonder if i have to pay customs when using dhl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paying the VAT (17.5% of the declared value) isn't the big worry - it's the £8 fee that Royal Mail clag on (£10+ for most couriers, though I think DHL only charge £1.25 for delivery to a domestic address) for clearing it through customs on your behalf.


----------



## grunged (May 30, 2010)

fair play i guess


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 24, 2010)

can anyone confirm if they have been charged import tax using shoptemp? also do shoptemp charge your payment card in £ sterling, as i do not want exchange rates charges on my card (my bank charge extra if payment is in another currency), it doesn't help with the 20% vat increase next year in january thanks to our lousy government.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 24, 2010)

If you are worried, you can pay by paypal if you select manual payment. Shipping from China/ HK is normally 7-14 days. You probablly don't need the expensive shipping, but I would go for the Registered Airmail option. Sometimes it can sit in the HK post office for a few days and that will give you a tracking number so you cans ee what they are upto.

I highly doubt you will get charged customs fees, pretty much all of these companies fiddle the customs forms.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 24, 2010)

thats not so bad delivery, i have a paypal account so i will use that, thanks for the info.


----------

